# Leopard Gecko Moist Hide



## JakeGecko (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello,I purchased my first Leopard Gecko (5 month old) on Sunday.My concern is that it is almost always in it's moist hide and never in its 2 other hides.As they are desert animals im sure that it is not good for it to always be in a humid environment.It came out last night but ran straight back to its hide and screamed.Also as well as it just being in there all the time i need to be able to check if there is old food or waste in there as well as re-moistening the moss which is currently impossible.Has anyone got any suggestions as to what i should do without frightening him too much?Thanks.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I wouldn't worry that he's spending so much time in there. Leos sleep and hide where they feel safe!
If you need to check for waste or remoisten the moss, don't panic about taking the lid off and gently ushering him out to do what's needed. He'll probably give a bit of protest, but don't hesitate to do the necessary stuff! I was in my geckos' vivs every day to spot clean and the like and it helps get them used to my scent and presence!


----------



## JakeGecko (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for your advice i will try what you said as soon as its about his usual time to get up and hopefully he won't be as scared as yesterday lol!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

JakeGecko said:


> Thank you for your advice i will try what you said as soon as its about his usual time to get up and hopefully he won't be as scared as yesterday lol!


It takes time for them to realise that you are no threat to them, but once they do realise, they settle down very quickly


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to RFUK Jake!

Ophexis gives good advice - just so you know you can trust this


----------



## G3ck0 (Jun 20, 2011)

JakeGecko said:


> Hello,I purchased my first Leopard Gecko (5 month old) on Sunday.My concern is that it is almost always in it's moist hide and never in its 2 other hides.As they are desert animals im sure that it is not good for it to always be in a humid environment.It came out last night but ran straight back to its hide and screamed.Also as well as it just being in there all the time i need to be able to check if there is old food or waste in there as well as re-moistening the moss which is currently impossible.Has anyone got any suggestions as to what i should do without frightening him too much?Thanks.


 
you might need to turn the temperature down a little. it might be hiding in there because it's to warm for it.


----------

